# Strange Fly Problem



## johnnymac (Apr 18, 2006)

I hope I can explain this right....

We received a call the other day here in South GA. the client said that he had a problem that we might be interested in. He had another plumber come out to the house and try and fix the problem 3 or 4 times but no luck.
He lives in the country and has blowflies(?) (the man called them [email protected] flies) in his bathroom but no where else in the house. He has a septic tank system. 

My son went over there and after crawling under the house he found three vents, two were not capped and no longer needed so he capped them off. The last one on the toilet wasn't tied in, going out to the roof, so he tied that in. Flies still coming back.

2nd time..He went back out there, cut the vent loose and capped it off. He put a studder (sp?) vent on the toilet, capped the vent on the roof and left.

Five days later, the man calls again, flies are back.
The only things on this sytem are two toilets and both going into the septic tank, of course.

When my son cut the vent loose, he saw a couple of flies in the pipe, but can't figure out how the flies are in the pipe and on the bathroom ceiling.

Has anyone come across this type of problem? The client said that this has been going on for a couple of months or longer now.

Thanks,
Melody
A Plumber's wife
and mom of two Plumbers


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

What does the fly look like? The typical 'outhouse' fly is about 1/4" long and has delta wings when at rest. This indicates a sewage leak somewhere. Bigger flies mean many other things.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

It also sounds like something may have died under the house maybe a small animal, but then you would be getting a foul odor,let us know what you find.


----------



## cmwacasey (Aug 13, 2006)

you may need to hire a carpenter.plumbers are notorious for cutting their access holes to large.


----------



## Moscow (May 3, 2005)

I have seen this in crawl spaces were the sewer line has been broken or damaged. We called the health department in on one and they said they are called sewer fly's and if you get rid of the open sewer or open vent and kill the fly's with a chem bomb and replace the vaper barier they should go away. We advised the customer of this they did it and 5 years later still no fly's.

Good Luck 
Justin


----------

